# MUMBAI | Metro



## ariesg18 (May 17, 2006)

Hi - I'm a blogger and have posted on the metro here (http://doesmumbaimatter.blogspot.com/2006/05/mumbai-metro-rail-definitive-start.html)
I'm new to skyscrapercity and totally lost on how to post, participate, etc. Yet, I find this forum awesome and full of insights. Btw - can I pick up that map of the Versova-Ghatkopar link posted by "magestom" ? Its very helpful. Thanks a lot.


----------



## kronik (Aug 12, 2004)

The company that will build the Mumbai Metro has been formed. It'll be called Mumbai Metro - I.

In India, the Government is still loathe to let the private sector build major projects, so they have come up with what is called the Public Private partnership, in which they form specific companies for that particular project with stakes by both the private company and the government. That is true for the Mumbai/Delhi airports, and that'll be true for the Mumbai and Bangalore Metro. 

SPV for Mumbai metro rail project formed 



> The special purpose vehicle (SPV) for the construction of the first line of metro rail between Ghatkopar and Versova has been formed, and it will be called Mumbai Metro-I.
> 
> The state government will acquire 26 per cent stake in the Reliance Energy-led SPV through Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority (MMRDA). Total project cost is estimated at around Rs 2,356 crore with viability gap funding (VGF) component of Rs 650 crore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toronto06 (Jun 2, 2006)

you mean indias biggest city didnt have a subway system?

..................................:|


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

It has a suburban rail system that carries 6 million people a day with metro like frequencies. Read post 10.


----------



## kronik (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey all, some updates on the Mumbai Metro.

Two of Mumbai's biggest projects right now are the upgradation of the Mumbai International Airport and the Mumbai Metro. Both have finally cleared the red tape and are moving along.

MIAL eyes pact with R-ADAG for metro link 



> Mumbai International Airport Pvt Ltd (MIAL) is in talks with a consortium led by Reliance - Anil Dhirubhai Ambani Group, which has bagged the contract for Mumbai metro project, to provide direct rail link to the new airport terminal.
> 
> "A direct access from the metro is an option and we are exploring it. We are in talks with Mass Rapid Transit Project (MRTP) for providing a direct access to the airport terminal from the proposed metro rail project," MIAL managing director G V Sanjay Reddy told reporters here today.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------

also.........


----------



## kronik (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey all,

The Prime Minister of India laid the foundation stone for the construction of the phirst phase of the Mumbai Metro on June 21st. 

Mumbai Metro: PM lays foundation stone 



> Prime Minister Manmohan Singh on Wednesday led the foundation of Rs 19,500-crore (Rs 195 billion) Metro Rail Project, which authorities hope will help ease traffic flow within the metropolis.
> 
> The ceremony, held at Vikhroli in Northeast Mumbai, signals the start of Phase I of the Mass rapid Transit System. The launching of the project is seen as a step towards making Mumbai a world class financial hub.
> 
> ...


----------



## ariesg18 (May 17, 2006)

*Metro v/s Skybus*

Hi All - I've got this query on my blog, which in fact is also an issue raised by environmentalists in the past. Isn't the overhead/elevated rail an obsolete technology and wasn't the skybus a better, cheaper and quicker option than the Metro Rail ? I'd appreciate your response. Thank you.


----------



## Tintin27 (Feb 3, 2005)

ariesg18 said:


> Hi All - I've got this query on my blog, which in fact is also an issue raised by environmentalists in the past. Isn't the overhead/elevated rail an obsolete technology and wasn't the skybus a better, cheaper and quicker option than the Metro Rail ? I'd appreciate your response. Thank you.


SKybus is cheaper and quicker to implement compared to conventional metro but in a city like mumbai which is huge, skybus, can act as feeder routes to the metro rail rather than work like a metro due to lower passenger capacity compared to metro. I dont think there should be any Metro vs Skybus debate coz for a city to have a world class public transport system, we need both and they should complement each other. Like, The proposed metro route from Versova to Ghatkophar has a station airport road. There can be sky bus connecting that station with the airport and its terminals. Skybus can be used as a feeder route in Navimumbai, say connecting VAshi with other nodes of navi mumbai or Skybus routes in Thane city area connecting with Thane Railway station... I believe in a city like mumbai, there is scope for both technology...Integration of all modes of transports is the way to go forward in providing a world class transportation system.


----------



## ariesg18 (May 17, 2006)

Tintin - thanks a lot for that reply. Is there a technical aspect to this as well ? As in (purely in the theoritical realm) can a skybus project be used for the size and scale of the Metro in its full form (i.e. 146km with VAG, Col-Chark, BKC-Kanjur Marg, P'devi-Sewri, etc.?)


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

lets hope this metro will alleviate the pressure on the local train system and will function during extreme monsoon weather

why not expand these lines into thane district, paralleling the central line of the local train system


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

*MUMBAI METRO*

The Mumbai metro is a rapid transit system being developed by both the PPP (Public-Private Partnership) and EPC models. Line 1 and Line 2 are being developed with Reliance as the consortium head while Line 3 is going to be developed by an implementation agency called MMRC whose role is similar to the DMRC in the Delhi Metro project.


*Phase I*

```
[B]Line #                Route          Length(Kms) Stations   Special Purpose Vehicle [/B]
Line 1 Versova - Andheri - Ghatkopar   11.4         12      Mumbai Metro One  Pvt. Ltd.
Line 2 Charkop - Bandra - Mankhurd     32           27      Mumbai Metro Transport Pvt. Ltd.
Line 3 SEEPZ - BKC - Colaba            33           25      Mumbai Metro Rail Corporation
```









Official Website of Line 1

*Line 1 Versova-Andheri-Ghatkopar - 11.4 Kms - Under Construction*









* 1) GENERAL*

o Journey time: 21 minutes
o Frequency: 3.5 minutes, going down to 3 minutes during peak hours
o Fares # (2003-2004 level)
+ Rs. 6 upto 3 Kms.
+ Rs. 8 between 3 Kms.to 8 Kms.
+ Rs. 10 beyond 8 Kms.

# Fares indicated are for 2003-2004 level and shall be revised @ 11% every fourth year (rounded off to the nearest rupee). Fares shall be fixed by Government of Maharashtra, through a notification.

*2 ) ALIGNMENT*

* The Proposed Versova-Andheri-Ghatkopar Metro corridor will be 11.40 Km long double line on elevated viaduct with Standard Gauge (1435 mm)
* The proposed alignment starts at Versova, runs along the JP Road, crosses the SV Road and Western Railway tracks to the North of existing Andheri Suburban Railway Station
* The alignment travels on the MV Road ( Andheri-Kurla Road). It crosses the Western Express Highway (WEH) above the existing flyover and reaches Sakinaka
* From Sakinaka the alignment travels along the Andheri-Ghatkopar link Road upto Asalpha
* After Asalpha, the alignment crosses the Kadam Road and runs through Golibar Road upto LBS Marg after taking almost 90 degrees turn behind the Sarvodaya Hospital
* From the LBS Marg the alignment passes along the Heera Chand Desai Road upto Ghatkopar proposed Metro Station near the Ghatkopar Suburban Railway Station
* The take off point for Car depot is located near proposed DN Nagar Metro Station

*3) CIVIL *

* Elevated Viaduct with PSC Segmental construction
* Car Depot at DN Nagar
* Ballastless track
* Operational Control Centre (OCC), Metro Head Office and maintenance depots in the Car Depot premises
* There are twelve stations on the route. They are - Versova, D.N. Nagar, Azad Nagar, Andheri, Western Express Highway (WEH), Chakala, Airport Road, Marol Naka, Saki Naka, Subhash Nagar, Asalpha Road, Ghatkopar

*4 ) ROLLING STOCK* - provided by CSR Nanjing Puzhen Rolling Stock Co. from China

Render:


Actual Train:








INTERIORS









The first rake arrived at the GTI port in Mumbai in March 2010:










*Line 1 Station Designs*:









*WEH Station*









*Versova Station*










*Line 2 Charkop - Bandra - Mankhurd - 32 Kms - Approved*


















*Line 3 SEEPZ - BKC - Colaba/Cuffe Parade - 33 Kms - Planning stage*









*Phase 1*









*Master Plan*








*BY-IndiansUnite.*


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

*SOME OLD PICS FROM YEAR 2010*


IndiansUnite said:


> April 12 - WEH station
> Copyright Lonely Wandrer





fuwad said:


> *Mumbai Metro Update - JP Road Andheri West.*


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

*SOME PICS FROM YEAR 2011*


vadditwice said:


> Update :
> 
> WR Tracks
> 
> ...


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

*PICS FROM YEAR 2012*

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/QUOTE]
















































*27 JULY 2012*


vadditwice said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

*AS PER NOW AUG 2012, THE LINE 1 OF PHASE 1 IS ALMOST READY,TRIALS OF ROLLING STOCKS ARE ONGOING AND FIRST LINE IS SET TO OPERATIONAL BY 2013.*
CC-FUWAD









*TEST TRIALS, METRO ON TRACK. 14th august 2012*
cc-fuwad


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

X-posting from SSCI


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Metro Rail Depot U/C, photos as of October, 2012:



Coolguyz said:


> [/url]
> picture hosting[/IMG]





Coolguyz said:


> [/url]
> online photo storage[/IMG]


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

The crucial Metro bridge being built over the Western Express Highway in Mumbai's western suburbs; picture as of November, 2012:



deekshith said:


> "Construction of Mumbai Metro One Bridge over Western Express Highway"
> As on Nov 2012.
> 
> 
> _MG_4726 by ramnath bhat, on Flickr


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Line# 3 of the Mumbai Metro: soil testing was well underway in November 2012, as reported in the Mumbai sub-forum.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Roof work U/C on the Western Express Highway (WEH) Metro station (December 2012):



IndiansUnite said:


> Roof work:


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Airport Road Metro Station U/C (December 2012); photo courtesy IndiansUnite:




IndiansUnite said:


> looking east from the station platform:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rutvij said:


> Gravity/Slope assisted Acceleration and Deceleration ! :cheers:


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Soil testing for Line# 3 is completed as of January 5th, 2013.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

January 23, 2013: ballast-less tracks (more expensive but quieter) laid and Sakinaka Station U/C:




deekshith said:


> Sakinaka station from Sadanand Warty FB profile.
> Jan 23.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

A synopsis of the several major infrastructural projects presently proposed at various stages in the Mumbai metropolitan area, as of February 7, 2013 (1 crore = 10 million):




Mayukh said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Line# 3 being expedited; hopefully, its construction begins soon:



adam_india said:


> *Chavan writes to PM to speed up Colaba-SEEPZ Metro project*
> 
> http://www.indianexpress.com/news/c...-speed-up-colabaseepz-metro-project/1072394/0


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

An update (February 11, 2013):




Mayukh said:


> *Hindustan Times - 11 Feb 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

The complete line 1 is expected to be operational by December 2013; the rolling stock awaits:




fuwad said:


> *In today's DNA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

The rolling stock is being supplied by CSR Nanjing (China) 









source

For line 3 that'll be mostly U/G (with a short elevated section) the supplier for rolling stock may change.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Wastewater treatment for the Mumbai Metro*

On 1 October 2012, Xylem, a water technology provider based in the United States, announced that it had been awarded a contract to develop wastewater treatment and recycling systems for the Mumbai Metro. 
The value of the contract was undisclosed. The system will incorporate a 1.2-million-litre-capacity sewage treatment plant with wastewater recycling capabilities; trials of the plant were commissioned by late November 2012. 
The plant will be equipped with Xylem’s Sanitaire wastewater treatment technology, which is expected to help the Mumbai Metro save up to 1.2 million litres of water a day.
source


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

A news snippet concerning future proposed lines :




Bombay2Calcutta said:


> ET
> *MMRDA inks MoU with Transport for London for metro network*
> 
> MUMBAI: The Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority (MMRDA) today entered into an agreement with UK body, Transport for London, for development of 150 km metro rail network here.
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Battery-operated shunting vehicles being used for the movement for coaches and trains in the Versova yard, back in Mumbai after a 100 years. 



Bombay2Calcutta said:


> Battery-run trains back after 100 yrs
> 
> Published: Tuesday, Jan 29, 2013, 8:18 IST
> 
> ...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

The Metro Bridge spanning over the very busy, elevated Western Express Highway in Mumbai's north-western suburb of Andheri.

Successfully completed on Feb 5th, 2013; only its external finishing remained:












azzi282 said:


> On Feb 5th:
> View From Canon Master Service Natraj Rustomjee by firoze shakir photographerno1, on Flickr


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

amazing pics...go ahead mumbai.....


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^ Thanks for your nice comment, Highcliff!


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Mumbai Metro drivers being trained since earlier last year-



fuwad said:


> source : DNA Mumbai


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

March 3, 2013: a whole lot of construction going on...



Coolguyz said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Metro Depot-



Coolguyz said:


>





Coolguyz said:


>





Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

-edit-


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

-edit-


----------



## dreadathecontrols (Dec 21, 2004)

so cool. mumbai realy is gonna be a proper steam punk city , edging towards cyber slowly....


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

I already posted this thought in the Indian thread, and I don't want to come off as a troll by repeating a post, but practically they should have had the Colaba-SEEPZ line be "Line 2" and the Dahisar-Mankhurd line be "Line 3".


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Mid-day:



> http://www.mid-day.com/articles/com...of-mumbai-metro/15239062#sthash.X11JhUfm.dpuf
> 
> *Commissioner of Metro Rail Safety starts his inspection of Mumbai Metro*
> 18 Apr 2014
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*X-posting*



Suncity said:


> photos by Yogesh Naik
> 
> 1
> 
> ...





Coolguyz said:


> cc Midday.
> 
> All charged up and ready to go....cant wait,cant wait!!!





Coolguyz said:


> cc midday


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Mid-day:



> http://www.mid-day.com/articles/mum...ety-certificate/15269093#sthash.m9Vvskjy.dpuf
> 
> *Mumbai Metro: VAG line gets final safety certificate*
> 03 May 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Mid-Day:



> http://www.mid-day.com/articles/vag-metro-line-to-begin-in-june/15325173#sthash.KOLpRdE6.dpuf
> 
> *VAG metro line to begin in June?*
> 25 May 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From India Times:



> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...t-launch-this-Sunday/articleshow/36177606.cms
> 
> *Mumbai Metro may go in for soft launch this Sunday*
> Jun 7, 2014, 05.55 AM IST
> ...


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

*Mumbai Metro Starting From Tommorow!*

Mumbai metro will get operational from Tommmorow! Some pics. X-posting from Indian Thread! 



maddyvoldy said:


> Ticket counter at DN Nagar Metro station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

X-P



maddyvoldy said:


> Humour, well played. Kudos for such ideas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

X-p



Coolguyz said:


> cc midday
> 
> Versova station





Coolguyz said:


> cc http://www.wearemumbai.co/


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

They wont check everyone before enterring the metro, will they?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Economic Times:



> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst
> 
> *Mumbai metro train gets on track; Prithviraj Chavan launches services*
> 8 Jun, 2014, 11.43AM IST
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Updated map on urbanrail.net:


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

Pics Of innaugration Day! Cross posting from Indian thread.. Posting few of them! 
Credits- CoolGuyz,Busfan etc.


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)




----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

XX



busfan said:


> I go to andheri station first. Sign guiding to platform
> 
> 
> Signboard at Andheri by Akshay Marathe, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)




----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)




----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

XX



Coolguyz said:


> Entering Versova station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## infra desperados (May 31, 2012)

XX



v-8ras said:


> I went all the way from Palghar to Andheri to get a ride on the Metro on day one. Here are some of the videos I compiled.
> 
> Note: The first video is a cool 19 minutes long and shows the ride from Andheri to Ghatkopar.
> 
> ...


----------



## janishkumar (Oct 9, 2010)

*best in the world!!!!*

the best rolling stocks and interiors in the whole world:applause:.....way to go mumbai metro....futuristic!!!!!!!!!!:banana::banana::banana::dance:


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

congratulations, Mumbai....:banana::banana::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## janishkumar (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks :angel::hi:


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

janishkumar said:


> Thanks :angel::hi:


Don't bump threads for no reason. Thanks.


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Mumabi-Metro-com said:


> The city's newest mass transit system, the Mumbai Metro, has notched up a tally of one crore *[sic]* commuters, in less than a month since it began its operation.
> 
> The Mumbai Metro, which had started its operation on July 7, 2014, has crossed the 10 million mark and has seen a 100% rise in travellers within four weeks. "Gaining over one crore commuters in less than a month is quite an achievement and speaks a lot about the acceptance of the metro by Mumbaikars".
> 
> ...


Mumbai Metro link


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

aerial view of WEH and Chakala Metro Stations originally posted by Suncity; photos by Yogesh Naik









posted by Coolguyz
two levels of ticketing at Andheri Station









skywalks and escalators connect Andheri's Metro Station to Andheri Suburban Railway Station on the Western line

Andheri suburban station connected to its Metro station by Coolguyz, on Flickr

JB Nagar Station









posted by Indiadreams









posted by maverick01


From Ghatkopar Metro Station; it is directly connected to the Ghatkopar Suburban Railway Station on the Central Line.


at Chakala Metro Station


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't know about you guys, but I really love the art on the walls, they're amazing.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/metros/mumbai-approves-two-metro-lines.html?channel=542
> 
> *Two Mumbai metro lines approved*
> Thursday, November 20, 2014
> ...


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Line 1 of the Mumbai Metro currently operates with four-car trains, but the stations are apparently long enough for eventual extension to six-car trains. I suspect that the Line 3 stations will be long enough for six-car trains at least, but should the Line 3 trains be six-car or eight-car? Or six-car with eventual extension to eight-car?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...umbai-elevated-rail-corridor.html?channel=524
> 
> *IR abandons Mumbai elevated project*
> Monday, May 11, 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...umbai-metro-passes-100-million-in-a-year.html
> 
> *Mumbai Metro passes 100 million in a year*
> 05 Jun 2015
> ...


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Since my school life, I was hearing about the Mumbai subway system. Although the original route has not following now (the future line 3 will partly follow it), but at last almost after 20 years, Mumbai got metro. The system is fully elevated. Future line 2 & 3 will be fully underground.

It has some unique features, and I thing the most modern metro in India. It has close circuit tele vision inside compartments, and also black box syxtem in driver’s cab, same like airplanes.

But I read that maintenance is not much expected. I heard in heavy rain, water leaks from roof inside the compartments, infact I saw a video also, this is very shameful.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Does Delhi have similar issues with leaking roofs and water inside trains?


----------



## Chota_Shakeel (May 22, 2015)

Nexis said:


> Does Delhi have similar issues with leaking roofs and water inside trains?


no
Reliance company bought the cheapest possible rakes from China for Mumbai metro(it was built on PPP basis)


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Chota_Shakeel said:


> no
> Reliance company bought the cheapest possible rakes from China for Mumbai metro(it was built on PPP basis)


i figured that was the problem... Are they sticking with the cheap rakes for future expansions or are they going with more expensive reliable ones?


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Line 1 is running, Line 3 wil be constructed soon, but where is about Line 2?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...es-two-mumbai-metro-projects.html?channel=525
> 
> *Maharashtra approves Mumbai metro projects*
> Wednesday, October 07, 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/mumbai-starts-work-on-two-metro-lines.html
> 
> *Mumbai starts work on two metro lines*
> 12 Oct 2015
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Mumbai metro train










More photos of Mumbai urban transport network here:

https://theraillife.wordpress.com/2016/02/09/mumbai/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/mumbai-line-7-contractors-selected.html
> 
> *Mumbai Line 7 contractors selected*
> 19 Apr 2016
> ...


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Once there was a good tramway network in Mumbai. It was the only Indian system which had double decker tramcars. I have not got any clear idea about the served routes. Please help me by writing route by route description, and a map (may be superimposed on the googlemap) of served area and route.

That great system was shut down in 1964. Some old hindi films like Chalti Ka Nam Gari, CID – etc – shown me about the live tram. 

I only found that – 

a)	Tram served Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus – where was a large tram junction.
b)	There was routes from CST to straight upward, straight downward, leftward up in front of Municipal Corporation Office, rightward down – but don’t know the name of the roads and the tram routes destination.
c)	A route towards Kings Circle – but don’t know the number,
d)	A route in front of Post Office – which route?
e)	Both side of Flora Fountain was served by tram – route 5 served that place, but don’t know the destination.
f)	There was route 6, which served Dadar, but don’t know about the other terminus.

Please help me to enrich about Mumbai Tram, because a tramfan from Canada asked me about that, and if he got route details and maps, he will publish it in his website, where the *name of the sender will be published*. .


----------



## ReginaMills (Sep 17, 2015)

*Maharashtra CM Devendra Fadnavis approves Mumbai Metro 4 Project*












http://www.ibtimes.co.in/maharashtra-cm-devendra-fadnavis-approves-mumbai-metro-4-project-681345


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...nstruction-contracts-awarded.html?channel=525
> 
> *Mumbai metro Line 3 contracts awarded*
> Thursday, July 07, 2016
> ...


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Some updates:*

• Line 7 (Dahisar - Andheri east) soil testing works have started.
• Line 2A (Dahisar - DN Nagar) also started preparatory works.
• Construction of both lines to begin from September.
• Line 3 (Colaba - Seepz) construction will start after monsoon.
• Tenders for Line 4 (Wadala-Thane-Kasarvadavli), Line 6 (Jogeshwari-Kanjurmarg) and Line 2A (DN Nagar-Bandra-Mankhurd stretch) to be issued in the next few months.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

According to the Hindustan Times website, construction of two Mumbai Metro lines (Line 2A and Line 7) will begin mid-monsoon, during the first week of this September.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/mumbai-news/construction-of-two-metro-lines-to-begin-mid-monsoon/story-npNUP13d2rN6CsqgBtdRMM.html

I find it interesting that construction of those Metro lines has to begin in the middle of the monsoon, because it is typical practice to halt construction of even the most important projects during the monsoon, mainly due to the strong winds and heavy rains it brings. The reason for this is that the Maharashtra state government wants to ensure that the two lines are operational by mid-2019, in time for it to showcase them as an achievement int he run-up to elections later that year.


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*Mumbai*



Jim856796 said:


> According to the Hindustan Times website, construction of two Mumbai Metro lines (Line 2A and Line 7) will begin mid-monsoon, during the first week of this September.
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/mumbai-news/construction-of-two-metro-lines-to-begin-mid-monsoon/story-npNUP13d2rN6CsqgBtdRMM.html
> 
> I find it interesting that construction of those Metro lines has to begin in the middle of the monsoon, because it is typical practice to halt construction of even the most important projects during the monsoon, mainly due to the strong winds and heavy rains it brings. The reason for this is that the Maharashtra state government wants to ensure that the two lines are operational by mid-2019, in time for it to showcase them as an achievement int he run-up to elections later that year.


begin of construction means in India not realy start of work!
often is only the foundation stone laid with a big ceremony and no much follows for the next 1-2 years!


----------



## shashpant (Mar 17, 2015)

Foundations stone has already been laid by PM beginning of 2015. This will be actual construction, soil testing is already going on and so is barricading.

Foundation stone is usually laid before tender process in India. Tenders are allotted so construction will being on 3 new lines before September.


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

shashpant said:


> Foundations stone has already been laid by PM beginning of 2015. This will be actual construction, soil testing is already going on and so is barricading.
> 
> Foundation stone is usually laid before tender process in India. Tenders are allotted so construction will being on 3 new lines before September.


I do hope so - special the most important line - no no. 3 is under planning since about 40 years and were often "promised to start construction soon"


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...roves-two-mumbai-metro-lines.html?channel=525
> 
> *Maharashtra approves two Mumbai metro lines*
> Tuesday, September 27, 2016
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*"Soil Testing Begins for Mumbai Metro’s Underground Line 3"*

http://themetrorailguy.com/2016/10/21/soil-testing-begins-for-mumbai-metros-underground-line-3/



> . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Groundbreaking Ceremonies Conducted for Mumbai Metro’s Line 3*"

http://themetrorailguy.com/2016/10/22/groundbreaking-ceremonies-conducted-for-mumbai-metros-line-3/


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

Woonsocket54 said:


> "*Groundbreaking Ceremonies Conducted for Mumbai Metro’s Line 3*"
> 
> http://themetrorailguy.com/2016/10/22/groundbreaking-ceremonies-conducted-for-mumbai-metros-line-3/


another Groundbreaking - as I wrote in August! Soil test starts after ground break?? this means construction works are far away! such work is normally done before groundbreaking! but it seems in India somw is working other than in the world. 
This large underground line will never build in only 6 years and in the now published budget! - look to other metroprojects in India! they can be happy if part is operationable in 10 years!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"Pile testing underway at Azad Maidan for Mumbai Metro Line 3's CST station.On UGC-02(CST-Central), this will be the only cut & cover station"










https://twitter.com/TheMetroRailGuy/status/796917224518942720


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Piling Work Begins for Mumbai Metro’s Line-2*"

http://themetrorailguy.com/2016/11/23/piling-work-begins-for-mumbai-metros-line-2/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ids-for-metro-lines-2b-and-4.html?channel=540

*Mumbai invites bids for metro lines 2B and 4*
Monday, January 09, 2017










_MUMBAI Metropolitan Region Development Authority (MMRDA) has invited bids from civil engineering companies for 10 construction packages for the city’s new 23.5km metro Line 2B and the 32.32km Line 4_

MMRDA is executing both projects with both lines set to interchange at SG Barve Marg and Eastern Express Highway in Chembur

...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Casting Work Begins for 1st Pier of Mumbai Metro’s Line-2*"



















http://themetrorailguy.com/2017/01/09/casting-work-begins-for-1st-pier-of-mumbai-metros-line-2/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...to-operate-driverless-trains.html?channel=525

*Mumbai Metro Rail to operate driverless trains*
Tuesday, March 07, 2017










_MUMBAI Metro Rail (MMR), India, plans to purchase driverless trains to operate on Mumbai metro Line 3, which will run for 33.5km from Santacruz Electronics Export Processing Zone (Seepz) in the north of the city to Cuffe Parade in the southern district of Colaba_

The line has 27 stations, 26 of which are underground and it will enter service in phases from 2020

...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*L&T-STEC Casts 1st Segment for Mumbai Metro Line-3’s PKG UGC-01*"

http://themetrorailguy.com/2017/04/25/lt-stec-casts-1st-segment-for-mumbai-metro-line-3s-pkg-ugc-01/


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Something interesting I found in the Mumbai Metro thread at the local India forum: Underground rail was first proposed in the early 1920s and later in 1950. It turns out that the Colaba-Seepz metro route has an alignment similar to the one for an underground rail route proposed during the colonial era and again during Jawaharlal Nehru's rule.

WR Davidge, a consulting town planner, suggested an underground rapid transit system around 1922-23, as indicated on files on the old proposals made during the British Raj era and then Nehru's regime. The second proposal by PG Pantakar, the head of BEST's engineering section and a member of Indian Road Congress, came three decades later.

Source: The Times of India.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...-bids-for-mumbai-metro-driverless-trains.html

*Six bids for Mumbai metro driverless trains*
23 Jun 2017










INDIA: Mumbai Metro Rail Corp announced on June 20 that it had received six bids to pre-qualify for a contract to supply driverless trains to operate on Line 3:

Hitachi
CAF
Mitsubishi Corp
A consortium of Alstom Transport India and Alstom Transport
A consortium of Kawasaki Heavy Industries and BHEL
A consortium of CRRC Nanjing, CRRC Changchun and CRRC International Corp.
To support the government’s ‘Make in India’ initiative, a 75% domestic content requirement has been set

...


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Construction updates!

*Line 2A*



Coolguyz said:


> Line 2A
> 
> U girders also placed at Bangur nagar





Coolguyz said:


> A section at Goregaon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

B]Prabhadevi[/B]










*Elevated Line
*
Photocopyright blackspace0










^ Next to the Oberoi sky city (250m x 10)


----------



## jedviper (Oct 22, 2011)

*Despite heavy rains ,work continues on Mumbai metro line 3. Muck removal in progress at Vidyanagari shaft*










MMRC

Line 7










cc : ajayjoshi0406


----------



## jedviper (Oct 22, 2011)

*Godavari 1 and Godavari 2, TBMs of package 5 completed 1073 meters of tunnelling. TBM’s will construct 2.98 km of tunnel up to CSIA Domestic Airport*









*
Vaitarna 1 and Vaitarna 2, TBMs of package 2 completed 1050 meters of tunnelling. TBMs will construct 4.5 km of tunnel up to Mumbai central *










*#MMRC awards contract to supply trains for #MumbaiMetroLine3 to @AlstomIndia 31 trains of 8 coaches each to be manufactured in India under #MakeInIndia Policy*










MMRC


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Metro line 4 updates*








[/url]


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Line 3
*Siddhivinayak station. TBM in its initial drive towards worli is already inside the tunnel. The excavation on the left and right wil be station entry/exit points towards Prabhadevi and siddhivinyak back entrance respectively
cc Rohan vaidya

 upload image

Tapi -1 TBM being assembled at International Airport station.It wil dig 687 m towards Sahar road station
PC: Urin Wanbanterng

 img upload

 upload jpg

 upload image


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Metro aims to be longest rail network in 5 yrs, bigger than CR’s Main and WR put together
*

missioner. That’s putting it mildly—in all, MMRDA will need Rs 88,000 crore for 12 lines, nearly as much as what the Mumbai-Ahmedabad bullet train will cost.

Where’s the money?

“We have a balance of Rs 20,000 crore and land assets at BKC and Wadala worth Rs 95,000 crore,” said Rajeev. He hastens to add that MMRDA will not liquidate assets immediately; rather it has approached government to provide a steady source of revenue.

The authority has also sounded out multilateral agencies to raise funds. “We are in advanced discussions with Asian Development Bank for loans for lines VII (Dahisar-Andheri East) and IIA (Dahisar west-D N Road),” said Rajeev. MMRDA is also in talks with the New Development Bank for BRICS countries for Metro Lines II and VII.

The loans will have to be repaid over 25 years, which includes a five-year moratorium after the last instalment is received. MMRDA claims it is financially stable, but will need a constant source to supplement revenue from traffic.

As of now, it has been promised 1% of stamp duty earnings from property transactions in the region outside Mumbai. It may get a share of the Mumbai kitty as well but that requires an amendment in the BMC Act. Besides, it has sought a share of development charges levied in the city, including premium for extra floor space in the 500-metre area around metro stops.

Earnings will swell as lines are added—MMRDA expects daily ridership to eventually hit 50 lakh—but will ticketing cover costs? “If Delhi Metro with ridership of 25 lakh daily and minimum fare of less than Rs 10 can be profitable, so can Mumbai’s metro which will have more ridership,” says Rajeev.

Right now, he’s focused on clearing bottlenecks. Tenders for telecom, signalling, electrical works, and rolling stock are out for Metro lines 2A, 2B and VII. Nearly 60% of the civil work is complete on 2A and VII. Metro station work has also started, said Rajeev. “It is very difficult but we are trying to start Metro Line VII and 2A by December 2019,” he said.













Times of india epaper


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

jedviper said:


> *Mumbai Metro 5 - Thane-Bhiwandi-Kalyan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both Lines 5 and 6 have been approved for construction. With construction highly likely to begin within the next few months, Mumbai will have 7 lines simultaneously under construction. The traffic congestion caused by this will reach comical levels...


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Work on Mumbai’s Metro-6 corridor to kick off by December. The construction of Metro-6 may result in the barricading of the Jogeshwari-Vikhroli Link Road, leading to more traffic jams.

*

The construction of the Lokhandwala-Jogeshwari-Kanjurmarg (Metro-6) corridor will start by the end of the year.

The 14.47-km corridor will be the city’s second east-west connecting Metroline after the Versova-Andheri-Ghatkopar Metro one corridor. The Delhi Metro Rail Corporation (DMRC), which is executing the project on behalf of the Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority (MMRDA), awarded the civil construction contract to J Kumar Infra Projects Ltd for a section of the corridor between Samarth Nagar in Lokhandwala and Mahakali Caves in Andheri East.

“The contract for one of the three construction packages has been awarded; it entails construction of viaduct and five stations. The cost of the package is Rs 867 crore. The remaining civil contracts for two construction packages will be awarded by the end of the month,” said a senior DMRC official, requesting anonymity.

The corridor will have 13 stations and is expected to have a daily ridership of 6.5 lakh in 2021 and 7.69 lakh in 2031. The estimated cost for the corridor is Rs 6,672 crore.

With construction of Metro-6, the Jogeshwari-Vikhroli Link Road -- a major east-west connector -- would be barricaded leading to more traffic jams.

Currently, construction on three Metro lines is going on in the city, and motorists are facing snarls on the Western Express Highway and Link Road between Andheri and Borivli. However, MMRDA officials said that they expect to free up some of the barricaded portions on the two roads to ease traffic congestion.

Metro-6 will be integrated with Metro-2A (Dahisar-DN Nagar) corridor at Infinity Mall in Andheri, Metro-7 (Dahisar east-Andheri east) corridor at Jogeshwari Vikhroli Link Road (JVLR), Metro-3 (Colaba-Bandra-SEEPZ) corridor at SEEPZ area, Metro-4 (Wadala-Thane-Kasarvadavali) corridor at Kanjurmarg west and connectivity to suburban railway stations at Jogeshwari and Kanjurmarg.










The line in brown


----------



## Yappofloyd (Jan 28, 2005)

SSCwarrior said:


> Both Lines 5 and 6 have been approved for construction. With construction highly likely to begin within the next few months, Mumbai will have 7 lines simultaneously under construction. The traffic congestion caused by this will reach comical levels...


Which is exactly what happens when you have years of delays with various lines due to poor policy decision making and an uncoordinated approach to implementation. Thus, Mumbai is now playing catch up and everyone will complain about the congestion for the next few years without fully appreciating the short term pain for the long terms benefits of having a proper mass transit network.

Good to see that Line 6 will start construction before the end of the year.


----------



## Yappofloyd (Jan 28, 2005)

SSCwarrior said:


> Current progress of various proposed lines


I forgot to thank you for posting this as it answered my early query for an updated summary of the status of all lines. Hopefully, you can post similar updates periodically.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Line 2A* at shimpoli

Cc aerialfreezer

 img upload




























*Line 7 along WEH*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Line 3*

Over 6.21km of the 33km have already been tunneled in July. I assume more than 8km is done by now as 11 TBMs are operational now

J Kumar's casting yard for line 3 (pkg 5) at BKC. 
PC:wanderlustvenu



















*Siddhivinayak station*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Line 4 On LBS at kanjurmarg. Construction of the first piers have started!*

CC. Sahil Pednekar
@sahil11p



















Thane section


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Line 6*

Soil testing has started near Lokhandwala circle. 

CC. ANDHERI LOKHANDWALA OSHIWARA CITIZEN'S ASSOCIATION


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Yappofloyd said:


> I forgot to thank you for posting this as it answered my early query for an updated summary of the status of all lines. Hopefully, you can post similar updates periodically.


124km of metro is currently under construction and a further 40km will start construction soon. Most lines are behind schedule as the dumb courts banned night construction for a year when the schedule was given assuming 24h work. Only now the order got lifted


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

SSCwarrior said:


> 124km of metro is currently under construction and a further 40km will start construction soon. Most lines are behind schedule as the dumb courts banned night construction for a year when the schedule was given assuming 24h work. Only now the order got lifted


Thats an insane number of km under construction! I don't think there are even any chinese cities building that much now.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Not to make it a city vs city or country vs country debate but I should point out:

Beijing: 203 km under construction + 27 km in testing
Changsha: 123 km under construction
Chengdu: 224 km under construction + 30 km in testing
Chongqing: 142 km under construction + 46 km in testing
Guangzhou/Foshan: 239 km under construction + 55.2 km in testing
Hangzhou: 181 km under construction
Hefei: 147 km under construction
Shanghai: 128 km under construction + 43 km in testing
Shenzhen: 304 km under construction
Tianjin: 71 km under construction + 49 km in testing
Wuhan: 96 km under construction + 67 km in testing
Xi'an: 77 km under construction + 65 km in testing
Zhengzhou: 141 km under construction + 41.8 km in testing

This doesn't even include the recent round of approvals the central government made for more lines to begin construction and subway-like cityrail lines that are also under construction in a number of cities.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Munwon said:


> Thats an insane number of km under construction! I don't think there are even any chinese cities building that much now.


I think delhi has more. Around 200km including the RRTS project


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*Metro construction*



SSCwarrior said:


> I think delhi has more. Around 200km including the RRTS project


You can't compare China metro construction with any other part of the world!
I am not sure if this high no of km are in Mumbay "realy" u.c. - because in India it means laying foundation stone - and then happens nothing for a while!
Mumbai is planning line 3 badly needed for about 50 years and just now building - as other lines started earlier..?? but the most important is line 3. 
the only city where construction is ongoing in an for India unique fast time is Delhi because of their special administration combination - which works only there. Kolkata wants to establish the same for line 2 but this failed...


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

SSCwarrior said:


> I think delhi has more. Around 200km including the RRTS project


Is the RRTS actually under construction? I thought it is still in planning.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Line 3 progress in 2018*

2018 was an incredible year for the city. Actual construction of the line started in Dec 2017/early 2018 and has been taking place at a breakneck pace since then, with work happening in 3 shifts, 24 hours a day, much to the annoyance of the locals. Kudos to Ashwini Bhide and her team!


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Line 3 updates*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Here's the final allignment for Thane's internal metro line, which will link Lines 4 and 5 and connect all parts of the rapidly booming city. The line, code named Line 15, will be 29km long, of which 26km is elevated, remaining underground. They are looking to start construction in January 2020, and open the line by 2024. It will cost around Rs110 billion (US$1.55 billion)










https://www.hindustantimes.com/mumb...D8KtRtBnakPHu_2JDoVe82Zr4JKEU43zDt1BS1mfRvrmM


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Best map so far showing the complete Metro + Suburban rail network for the Greater Mumbai region. Still missing some newly approved lines/extensions


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Final section of Line 6 has been awarded. Construction work on this line is ramping up full speed. Hopefully it meets its 2022/23 deadline


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Line 4 updates*

90% of Barricading work has been completed at Ghodbunder Stretch. Construction work have significantly sped up since January. Hopefully it is smooth sailing from now till 2023 when the line is expected to be commissioned :cheers:






































piling at Postal colony, Chembur










CC. sahil11p


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

> panorama of the Siddhivinayak Metro Rail station at Prabhadevi, Dadar on the underground Mumbai Metro Line 3
> 
> Credit: Rajendra B. Aklekar


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*A whole bunch of new lines were approved by the state govt last week, totalling nearly 100km.* The line demarcation is just made up by forum enthusiasts at the moment for simplicity's sake. Not sure what the finalized numbers will be but here it goes..

The first approved line is* Line 14: Thane ring metro. This is a 29km line* which will encircle the city of Thane, one of Mumbai's suburbs. Of the 29km length, 2.2km is underground, the rest is elevated. This line will have 22 stations and will interchange with Line 4 and 5, as well as the suburban railway. Here is the finalized route. the project cost has increased to Rs 130 billion, or nearly $2 billion.




















The second line approved is *Line 8 - CSIA T2-NMIA airport line*. This will connect the existing airport to the under construction airport in Navi Mumbai (New Mumbai). There seems to be a big change in alignment has the new proposal is 33km, compared to the original 40km proposal back in 2015. 

https://indianexpress.com/article/c...-works-one-to-connect-csia-with-nmia-5611013/

The final line is *Line 17 - Vikhroli(E) - Badlapur metro line, which is 45km in length* and fully elevated. Both Line 8 and 17 will only begin construction after 2021, while Line 14 can begin construction in 2020. 

Meanwhile in Navi Mumbai, CIDCO approved a *10km extension to the under construction Line 1 *

https://www.thehindu.com/news/citie...metro-lines-on-fast-track/article26379869.ece



*Therefore there is now 500km of metro lines approved to be constructed before 2025 in the MMR region, of which construction has started on 162km. *If you exclude the 100km Virar-Alibaug corridor which will likely not be built due to huge environmental protests, Mumbai will still have 400km of metro by 2025/26 (only if Fadnavis remains in power of course:lol


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Are the suburban lines completely segregated?


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Arnorian said:


> Are the suburban lines completely segregated?


Yes. The suburban lines are completely segregated and dont share an inch of track with the metro network.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Tenders for Lines 4A, 5 and Line 9 are out. Hopefully construction on these begin in the next 12 months:cheers:

*Line 4A *

Line 4A is a 2 station extension of Line 4, and will connect to future Line 10. This 2.7 km (1.7 mi) extension will cost Rs 949 crore ($137 million)











*Line 5*

Line 5 is one of the major proposed lines of the Greater Mumbai Metro network. The 24.9 km-long Thane-Bhiwandi-Kalyan Metro-5 corridor will have 17 stations and will cost Rs. 8,416 crore ($$1.22 billion). It will be a fully elevated corridor. This line was approved back in 2017 but has been delayed as the residents along the line demanded the alignment to be changed, parts to be made underground etc etc. It will connect Line 4 at Kapurbawdi station to Line 12 in Kalyan












*Line 9*

Line 9 is the Dahisar-Mira-Bhayandar Line. This line is fully elevated, and extension of Mumbai Metro Line 7 from Dahisar East. It will be having 8 stations, and is 10.3km long.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Line 2B*

Work progressing smoothly at DN Nagar 




























https://twitter.com/dhavalgandhi007/status/1107175468384571392


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

SSCwarrior said:


> Yes. The suburban lines are completely segregated and dont share an inch of track with the metro network.


I meant are they segregated from road traffic, without at-grade crossings.


----------



## dreadathecontrols (Dec 21, 2004)

No level crossings as far as I'm aware .


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Construction updates*

*Line 4*

Reliance continues to do piling work throughout it section.Looks like it will cast pier at one go

Ahead of Sonapur







































*Line 6
*
Eagle infra piling with 3 piling rigs between matoshree club and L&T' casting yard






CC. Sahil11p

*Line 7*

NCC has placed U girders on all completed piers of Devipada stn





































U girders and platform girders at Bandongri station. CC. Akshay Marathe










CC. Akshay Marathe


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Proposed deadlines of various line


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

^^

For the lines like Line 11, which is listed as an extension of Line 4, will it really be a separate line, or is it just given a number for the planning and construction process?


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Stuu said:


> ^^
> 
> For the lines like Line 11, which is listed as an extension of Line 4, will it really be a separate line, or is it just given a number for the planning and construction process?


Its a number for the planning and construction process. AFAIK, only some trains from the Northern end of Line 4 will continue all the way to the CST end of Line 11. Most trains from both ends of Line 4 and 11 will terminate at Wadala. Of course this could change as the plans for Line 11 are yet to be finalised. You will get detailed reports on this line by the end of the year. It could be a seperate line all together as well for all you know..


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Next>>>


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Line 3 progress



























































































All pictures from official Mumbai Metro page

So far over 45% of the tunnelling is complete. Some sections are on track to open at the end of 2021, although they can open the entire line in one shot in 2022


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Completed stretch of Line 7 in Magathane / Borivali East
*




















CC. Sahil Padnekhar


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

I see that "U-shaped viaduct" by Systra firm are more and more built
https://fr.images.search.yahoo.com/...+viaduct+systra&ei=UTF-8&fr=yhs-adk-adk_sbyhp


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

An employee working for MMRDA leaked this picture on reddit, showing the long term masterplan for Mumbai consisting of 26 metro lines! He also has the map of the proposed lines which you can see was cut off, but he refused to post it (probably for secrecy reasons?). Hope to get it soon!


----------



## jedviper (Oct 22, 2011)

*Mumbai Metro : Metro weaving through Borivali *










PC : Credit: creativesoul_capture


----------



## jedviper (Oct 22, 2011)

*Mumbai metro line 3 Dadar station ....u/c below right.*










PC:Sahil Pednekar


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Metro over Borivali
*









Source


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

SSCwarrior said:


> Its a number for the planning and construction process. AFAIK, only some trains from the Northern end of Line 4 will continue all the way to the CST end of Line 11. Most trains from both ends of Line 4 and 11 will terminate at Wadala. Of course this could change as the plans for Line 11 are yet to be finalised. You will get detailed reports on this line by the end of the year. It could be a seperate line all together as well for all you know..


I think the same situation would apply for Line 9 (Dahisar - Mira Bhayandar) and whether it would be an extension of Live 7. If the Metro-11 corridor were actually separate from Line 4 as you suggested, I guess it would be considered bad planning because then there would be no room for a depot/railyard serving Metro-11. Also, the map has got the Metro-13 corridor looking like an extension of Line 7 from Myra Bhayandar.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Jim856796 said:


> I think the same situation would apply for Line 9 (Dahisar - Mira Bhayandar) and whether it would be an extension of Live 7. If the Metro-11 corridor were actually separate from Line 4 as you suggested, I guess it would be considered bad planning because then there would be no room for a depot/railyard serving Metro-11. Also, the map has got the Metro-13 corridor looking like an extension of Line 7 from Myra Bhayandar.



Line 13 is the 20km extension to the suburb of Virar. Yet again unclear if it is a seperate line or an extension. There are massive amount of metro lines proposed and under study in that part of Mumbai so it will make sense for it to be a seperate line. You will likely get a clear answer in 2020 once the DPR gets finalized and tenders are released. 

https://www.asianage.com/metros/mum...virar-and-dombivali-cm-devendra-fadnavis.html


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Wadala-GPO Metro (Line 11) in Mumbai set to be partially underground
*



> The Metro-11 corridor, planned as an extension to Metro-4 from Wadala towards south Mumbai at General Post Office (GPO),may now be partially underground. Once the Central government approves an in-principle agreement between the Mumbai Port Trust (MbPT) and the Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority (MMRDA), this will be the third partially underground Metro corridor in the city.
> 
> The project had been stalled as the MbPT wanted the corridor to go underground and the MMRDA asked it to bear the extra cost.
> 
> ...





A fully underground line through MBPT would cost an absurd $150 million per kilometre, making it by far the most expensive line in Mumbai. Looks like the dispute over Line 11 (now renamed as line 4B?)
is over and construction will begin in 2020


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Line 3 updates*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Lines 10, 11 and 12 approved!*

*The state government has approved the DPRs of lines 10, 11 and 12:banana:
*













> Maharashtra state cabinet on Tuesday (23 July) has approved three corridors-10, 11 and 12 to serve in the populated Mumbai Metropolitan Region as well as to commuters travelling from Wadala to General Post office (GPO) in South Mumbai,
> 
> *The three corridors would add 50 kms to the Mumbai Metro rail network at an estimated cost of Rs 24,000 crore.* The three corridors are- Gaimukh to Shivaji Chowk (Metro-10 corridor), Wadala to GPO (Metro-11 corridor) and the longest Kalyan to Taloja (Metro-12 corridor).
> 
> ...


This expansion will add another 50km to the system and cost Rs 240 billion (USD$3.5 billion)


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Line 7 updates*

The entire stretch between Borivali and Magathane is complete and is likely the first stretch to open next year


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*GCs appointed for Lines 5 and 9. Afcons appointed for part construction of L5 til Bhiwadi
*












*Thane-Bhiwandi-Kalyan Metro (Line 5): Construction to start after monsoon 
*



> The construction work for Metro Line-5, which will connect Thane-Bhiwandi-Kalyan, will start after monsoon.
> 
> The Executive Committee of the Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority (MMRDA), headed by Ajoy Mehta, Chairman, Executive Committee, MMRDA and Chief Secretary, Government of Maharashtra recommended the appointment of M/s. AFCONS Infrastructure Ltd for the project on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Finally after a long delay over land issues, line 5 will begin construction. Once it starts, all the trunk lines of the system will be under construction:banana:


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*BMC's Tree Authority approves cutting of 2,700 trees in Mumbai's Aarey Colony
*



> MUMBAI: Brihanmumbai Municipal Corporation's Tree Authority on Thursday cleared the proposal for cutting or transplanting 2,702 trees in Mumbai's Aarey Colony in Maharashtra for Metro-3 car shed.
> 
> Mumbai Metro Rail Corporation Ltd's (MMRCL) proposal for cutting 2,232 trees (to be compensated by planting thrice as many saplings elsewhere) and transplanting 469 at Aarey for the car shed came before the Tree Authority for permission on Thursday.
> 
> ...


Finally some common sense prevails! :banana::banana: Absolute joke that the Save Aarey idiots were allowed to delay such a critical piece of infra by a year, leading to a 15% cost escalation. Cant believe Zoru Bhatena (self proclaimed savior of the city's environment and the main guy behind the court battle)'s genius solution to this was to build the carshed in Kanjurmarg, 10km away! Someone should tell him to park his sedans 10km away from his house and see how he feels!


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Updated map showing proposed metro lines with the existing suburban railways*












All the lettered lines are the existing suburban railways, whereas all the numbered lines are metro lines. Metro lines which are solid are all either currently under construction, or have been formally approved by the govt, whereas the metro lines (13 and 14) which have dashed lines are currently in the planning stage. This map is missing Line 8 (CSIA-NMIA line) which is also in the planning stage and will act as an airport express line, as well as proposed and under construction lines of Navi Mumbai metro system which will be run by CIDCO


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Pendhar station*

*Pendhar station, Navi Mumbai Metro Line 1. Trails have finally started on this long delayed corridor*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Line-3 Updates: 60% of tunneling completed*





















*Bandra Kurla station*










*Marol Naka station*










*MIDC station*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Last week was a great day for Mumbai. Ecofascists were finally defeated, and over 2000 trees were razed in 12 hours at night by MMRDA, following a HC judgement declaring Aarey was not a forest. Tree huggers were jailed for obstructing work. Of course the Supreme court decided to poke its nose into this and declare a stay on tree felling in Aarey a next day, but by then, all the trees needed to be razed for the depot for Line 3 was already done. Hats off to Ashwini Bhide and her team!


----------



## Da18be (Jul 17, 2012)

Great!


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Line 2B update*


> Kalanagar flyover RPS infra was given the contract. work is going on.Steel girders for certain sections has been casted in factory and being assembled. They have been told to cast only piers for L2b so u can see those pier cages in between ,those are for metro




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291555500601913346


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Line 3 *

Even as the tunneling of the actual line is close to complete (~90% done last I checked), this line opening will be delayed by a minimum of 3 YEARS thanks to genius leftists/activists/NGOs, who successfully forced the line's depot to be shifted from Aarey colony to a place 10km away at Kanjurmarg, all because of 2000 trees! Indian environMENTALists are a special breed of treasonous morons who love to keep the country backwards at whatever costs. While they continue flying in planes to Europe, drive in expensive diesel cars and virtue signal about the environment at the same time, the rest of the city has to suffer. 


















Implications: Mumbai Metro Line-3's Depot Relocated from Aarey to Kanjurmarg


Maharashtra's Chief Minister on Sunday announced the state government's decision to move the 33.5 km Mumbai Metro Line-3 (Aqua Line)'s planned train maintenance depot (carshed) due to environment concerns from its original location at Aarey Colony to Kanjurmarg where the 15.2 km Line-6 (Pink Line)'s




themetrorailguy.com





All this happened because the previous CM Fadnavis (the one who got over 300km of metro lines either under construction or approved) lost power through illegal means to another opposition party, the same jokers who promised to build 200km of metro back in 2004 and ended up building 1 line which was 6 years behind schedule.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316294951823581184
The worst part is Line 3 and 6 are not even connected. Line 3 is fully underground while 6 is fully elevated. God knows how they will bring line 3 trains to line 6 viaducts without chopping even more trees, not to mention the severe lack of space to build anything near SEEPZ. All the woke bollywood idiots celebrating this conveniently don't mention that their film city caused 100x worse environmental destruction.


----------



## mehta_udit (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









Bombardier low-bidder for Mumbai Line 4 car order


INDIA: Mumbai Metropolitan Region Development Authority has named Bombardier Transportation as low bidder to supply rolling stock for Mumbai Metro Line 4. The 32·3 km Green Line will run from Wadala near Mumbai Harbour through Thane to Kasaravadavali; construction of the elevated guideway is...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## mehta_udit (Mar 14, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364826454786105344


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report:









Mumbai metro train ready for testing


INDIA: Test running is scheduled to begin this month with the first of 96 six-car metro trainsets which BEML's Bengaluru plant is supplying for Mumbai lines 2A and 7. Line 2A will run 18·5 km from Dahisar East to DN Nagar, serving 16 stations, while Line ...




www.railwaygazette.com


----------



## Mr Smiyh (Aug 28, 2012)

Massive subway train orders to Alstom for the Line 4 of the Mumbai subway:








Première commande pour le nouvel Alstom en Inde : 234 voitures de métro à destination de Mumbai - Actu Train


Inde - Actu Train La nouvelle entité Alstom-Bombardier vient de remporter son premier contrat majeur depuis la fusion avec la commande Mumbai Metropolitan Region




actutrain.com


----------



## Arvin_2019 (Jan 25, 2019)

Mumbai Metro Trail Run | LIVE


----------



## Arvin_2019 (Jan 25, 2019)

Mumbai Metro Trail Run |Line 2A & Line 7 |Maharashtra CM Uddhav Thackeray flags off Trail Run|Part-2


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

Every single Mumbai metro line is in a complete mess thanks to the disgusting Shiv Sena government who came to power in 2019 and started the same drama we saw between 1999 and 2014 where they promised 150km of metro and built a single 11km line that was 8 years delayed. And it is all thanks to these leftist hypocrites and the woke courts who stalled construction of nearly every line due to trees









Where’s the connection? Work hasn’t started to connect Metro 3 tracks to elevated Metro 6


Work has not yet started to connect the Metro 3 tracks from Aarey Milk Colony to the elevated Metro 6, leaving environmentalists worried




www.mid-day.com





The #savearray gang and every bollywood celebrity and judge needs to be criminally charged for each death on the suburban railway and the upcoming delays. It was their activism nonsense which got us into this current mess, when things were going very smoothly until 2018. For example for Line 3, we now have the situation where the actual line is more or less complete, and the station works are also set to complete by early next year slightly ahead of the original March 2022 schedule, and yet there is no depot at all and the line probably wont run until 2025


----------



## Arvin_2019 (Jan 25, 2019)

Mumbai Metro Started Dynamic Testing in Line 2A and Line 7 | CAB View


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433708862532558848
Sad state of affairs thanks to woke environmentalists and trigger happy courts


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Mumbai: Metro 7 & 2A operations to commence from January 2022 | Mumbai News - Times of India


Commercial operations on the first phase of the Metro’s lines 7 and 2A are expected to begin from January 2022 against the earlier deadline of October




timesofindia.indiatimes.com


----------



## Haldilal (Aug 10, 2021)

Ya'll The Mumbai Metro L2 A Station update.The messiest work of constructing entry/exit points wil go for 3-4 months.

1 . Anand nagar.

2 . Rushi complex.

3 . IC colony.

4 . Eksar.

5 . Don Bosco.

6 . Shimpoli.

7 . Mahavir nagar.

8 . Malad.

9 . Kasturi park.

10 . Bangur nagar.









































































Courtesy : SahilInfra.


----------



## Haldilal (Aug 10, 2021)

Ya'll

1 . All lines are color coded. For example Line 2A is Yellow line. You can see they painted continuous yellow color line below viaduct.

2 . They have installed lights under the stations. It gets very dark under the stations during night.


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Good to see its all painted. All other elevated lines and roads in India should get painted too, it would look so much better.


----------



## Haldilal (Aug 10, 2021)

Ya'll Mumbai Metro On the Go!! Early this morning, MMRDA finally installed the last I-Girder for Mumbai Metro Line 2A at Adarsh Nagar. With this feat, MMRDA can now install tracks and OHE all the way between Dahanukarwadi and Andheri.


----------



## Haldilal (Aug 10, 2021)

Ya'll JKumar has completed piling from JVPD circle to Mithibai, pile cages erection in progress. And expect piers to be up between the section by end of this month.They are nw preparing to pile for Mithibai college station pier.


----------



## Haldilal (Aug 10, 2021)

Ya'll Mumabi Metro line 3 Sub Station Works.


----------



## Haldilal (Aug 10, 2021)

Ya'll The Mumbai Metro L 7 Station update since 1 month

1 . L7's Dahisar stn on right & pioing for L9's Dahisar stn on left.

2 . Ovripada.

3 . National park.

4 . Devipada.

5 . Mahindra and Mahinrda.

6 . Mal.

7 . Pathanwadi.

8 . Aarey.


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

The first phase of Mumbai metro Line 3 (Aarey to Bandra Kurla) should be functional by June this year.

_The Metro line 3, will be a 33.5 km underground route which will connect south Mumbai with the western suburbs and is expected to reduce the burden on the suburban locals.Length of the corridor is marked with 27 key stations out of which 26 will be underground.The Mumbai Metro Rail Corporation Limited intends to complete the work and begin operations between Aarey and Bandra Kurla Complex for the phase I corridor by June 2023.













_


----------

